# miniusa website won't work



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

Why in the world can't BMW get a website to work......always screwed up!!


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

works fine


----------



## schreck (Jul 29, 2004)

atyclb said:


> works fine


yep.


----------

